# Cheap flatpack vivs



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking for a 4x2x2 standard flatpack viv. Where is the best place to get one? Most I've seen have been in the £120-140 range. Building my own isn't an option cause my DIY skills are on par with Gordon Browns leadership skills....ZERO!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i know someone in essex who delivers she sells 4x2x2 for 95 and its made out of solid oak she carges 1 pound a mile to deliver she has a link on gumtree 
Custom Made Vivarium (S Rainham, Essex Dogs in London there good i got 2 vivs from her they where top quality:2thumb: and its already put together for you


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

:blush: yep thats me, guilty as charged.......lol

We do deliver, but our vivs are of the highest quality, and therefore not flat packed, ur more than welcome to come and visit us if it is a top quality vivarium u are looking for


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol see im giving you customers :lol2:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

ill have to put u on the payroll......:lol2:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have found reptilekeeping.com and swellreptiles.co.uk as being the cheapest. Both deliver the vivs for free or the postage is included in the price. I recently got the largest aquapac vivexotic vivarium available which is 55inch long for £148.95 which is the cheapest I can find on the net. Swell reptiles were selling it for £160 which is also not a _bad_ deal but everywhere else it was £180+ 

You can get a 4ft by 1.5 ft on reptilekeeping.com for £112.95 inc p &p. (I don't recall seeing vivs among the current aquapac range that are more than 1.5ft in width unless you get the huge 55inch one... aquapac is the only brand of wooden vivs that I commonly see- only other option being get one custom built, or DIY)


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

plus, if im correct, they are only 15mm compared to 18mm offered by viv builders.

Features - solid back. Vivexotic vivarium / vivarium cabinet features, 15mm thick wood. Frogs, tortoises, geckos, lizards, snakes suitable


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

loobylou211 said:


> :blush: yep thats me, guilty as charged.......lol
> 
> We do deliver, but our vivs are of the highest quality, and therefore not flat packed, ur more than welcome to come and visit us if it is a top quality vivarium u are looking for


Delivery would cost more then the viv which is a shame.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

well i make a great cup of tea if u wanted to come and collect


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

I make a great cup of tea, if u want to pop over and collect one, weve had people travel hundreds of miles for our vivs.......more the merrier! :lol2:


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

No car/license, so no can do.

I need to move to Essex really lol good shops, loads of snakes for sell in the area etc here in Plymouth they only sell baseball caps and trackie bottoms.

Undecided on what's going in it yet lol it's a throw up between a 08 BRB or an 04 Jungle.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk do the vivexotic 4ft for £99.99 online price, not sure how much the delivery is though.:2thumb:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

If you had posted couple of weeks ago i could have delivered one as i was in Cornwall last weekend and delivered couple of 4x2x2's and a small stack.


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk do the vivexotic 4ft for £99.99 online price, not sure how much the delivery is though.:2thumb:


Cheaper then that! £69.99 for a 4 footer. Next day courier so prob around £30ish for p&p.

Cheers


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Cheaper then that! £69.99 for a 4 footer. Next day courier so prob around £30ish for p&p.
> 
> Cheers


The value vivs at that price are only 15" deep with ordinary hardboard backs, for adult beardies the suggested floor space is 4ft x 2ft.


----------

